# reheating filled crepes



## ryangary (Jul 30, 2002)

I am making blood orange and ricotta filled crepes for a wedding and wanted to know how long before serving can the crepes be filled. Also how long would they need to be reheated in the oven and at what temp.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Fill, fold, put in slightly sprayed (pam) 1/2 2" ss pans. Wrap tightly with plastic and put in cooler. 

To reheat we'd brush with butter and heat at 350 for about 10 - 15 minutes.

They sound great.

Mail me one.

:roll: 

April


----------

